
Anti-Facial Recognition Makeup - iamelgringo
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/04/22/face_detection_hacking/
======
syaz1
_Using off-the-shelf makeup and accessories such as glasses, veils, and
artificial hair, Adam Harvey's master's thesis combines hipster fashion
aesthetics with hardcore reverse engineering of face detection software._

Might as well wear a mask and call it a day. Easier to take off once you
reached destination, too.

------
kazuya
Now that I got why Faith in Mirror's Edge had that painting on her face.

~~~
maqr
I'm impressed that they did their homework on that one :)

